# Newbie Nano Help



## CalebWM (13 Apr 2013)

Hi guys, this is probably a very common thread but I want some help deciding.
So, is this a good kit for the money TMC Aquagro MicroHabitat 8 (Advanced) | Charterhouse Aquatics
Would this need CO2? Would it require dosing of fertilisers, if so which ones? (I don't know too much about ferts at the moment) Would it be better to do a DSM? Could I have fish or shrimp in this? And final question, what kind of scape would be best for this?
Sorry for the bombardment of questions but if people could give me some help that would be great
By the way this tank is the same as this TMC AquaGro Micro Habitat Nano Aquarium | Charterhouse Aquatics the other link just doesn't have pictures on for some reason

Thanks
Caleb


----------



## Manrock (13 Apr 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

It looks like a nice bit of kit, with a simple filter and a heater. Not sure about the rating of the lights? 8 litres is a very small amount of water as well. I wouldn't house fish in there but shrimps and snails might be ok. Have a look in the Journals section of this site and look at some of the amazing nano and pico tanks that others have created to get some ideas of what you'll need to learn and do. In the May issue of Practical Fishkeeping is an amazing scape done in a fish bowl if you can get a copy.

Good luck.


----------



## Sanzinia (13 Apr 2013)

I own one of these and I think it's a great Nano tank.I have C02 on mine and keep two small rainbow fish in this along side cherry shrimp.


----------



## Sanzinia (13 Apr 2013)

Latest pic


----------



## CalebWM (14 Apr 2013)

I really like the scape, and that would be the sort of effect I would like to create with the bushy plants 
Does the CO2 benefit the plants in this small a tank? Where did you get the CO2 from?


----------



## Sanzinia (14 Apr 2013)

C02 is a TMC aquaGro expert kit comes with everything you need. i purchased this from warehouse aquatics. Cost around £60. I personally feel the c02 benefits. It has a 95g canister on the kit and I have it running at one bubble per ten seconds. It uses such a small amount of C02 I think the canister will last six months+. One thing you may not be aware of is that the nano tank does not come with a heater. I purchased a TMC 10w H2 Therm micro heater cost around £15 of eBay portclew aquatics. This heater neatly fits in the chamber at the back of the tank. This tank is so easy to maintain and areal pleasure to look at.


----------



## CalebWM (14 Apr 2013)

thanks for the info  do you ever have to do water changes?


----------



## Sanzinia (14 Apr 2013)

I do 40% water change a week.


----------



## grathod (15 Apr 2013)

Sanzinia said:


> I do 40% water change a week.



Water changes are a must if you use ferts and co2 as excess nutrients is a sure way to invite algae and by doing a regular 25-50% water change each week if using a high tech method, will ensure there isn't an unnecessary build up in the lil tank.


----------



## CalebWM (15 Apr 2013)

I really like this set up by George Farmer  but is there any alternative to the pogostemon helferi which can grow under this light well?


----------

